# 14.5 WSM



## charcoal junkie (Dec 22, 2013)

What do u guys think about the new 14.5 WSM they came out with? Anyone have one yet if so how do u like it?


----------



## reasoning (Dec 25, 2013)

I know bamabbq has one maybe pm him and ask, might be a good source as he also has a homemade mini also


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 31, 2013)

charcoal junkie said:


> What do u guys think about the new 14.5 WSM they came out with? Anyone have one yet if so how do u like it?


Knowing Weber's reputation I am sure that the 14.5 WSM will fill the needs of those who need a "smaller" smoker...I on the other hand love my 18.5.


----------



## spartacus1239 (Jan 13, 2014)

I bought one Saturday to go with the 18.5 size i have.  honestly haven't used it yet... but when I was at Ace hardware and could see the size difference i bought it on the spot.  this is a PERFECT size for when you just want to smoke for one meal or so.  Or smaller items like wings and legs etc...  Would no doubt fit a couple nice sized chickens in it at the same time.

as usual the build of the Weber is just superb.  Love the rubber grommet now for temp probes.


----------



## roggenwolfe (Mar 12, 2014)

I bought the 14.5 WSM the other week....used on Sunday and apart from being a little small it is really easy to use. I smoked some ribs and chicken and only used a fire basket and a chimney full for 7hrs and the charcoal was still going strong 2hrs after. I have been used to a vertical gas smoker i made but i have to say i enjoy using the WSM


----------



## jheroth74 (Mar 7, 2017)

I have the 14.5 wsm as well and new to smoking, how many wood chunks should I use, I'm looking for just a mild smoke flavor


----------



## jheroth74 (Mar 7, 2017)

As well, should I fire up my loaded chimney and dump it in, and this should be sufficient for the entire smoke?


----------



## motocrash (Oct 25, 2017)

How many wood chunks/chips -you're gonna have to figure out your personal preference.


----------

